# [Solved] How to know the max upload size of a file?

## Dominique_71

Yesterday, I try to upload on a web site using firefox, and after a while, it resumed with just an error message from the site like what the file size is too big. Is it possible to track the size of such an upload?Last edited by Dominique_71 on Sat Jun 29, 2013 6:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TomWij

Use a packet analysis program like Wireshark and look at how many data has passed over the connection to that website, that should give a rough estimation.

----------

## Dominique_71

Thanks for the answer. Wireshark look to be a very powerful software   :Very Happy: 

----------

